# Notes vides sur mon mac



## Youngkriss911 (24 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour à tous j'espère que vous passez une agréable journée ,
mon problème est le suivant j'utilise énormément les notes que ce soit sur Mac, iPad, iPhone et d'un coup je vais sur les notes (Mac) je vois que c'est le vide complet ,il n'y a rien du tout comme si je n’avais jamais écrit là-bas
Quand je retourne sur mon iPhone ou sur mon iPad, toutes mes notes y sont (heureusement) ,j'ai déjà essayé sur mon Mac de resynchroniser mes notes avec iCloud, rien .... ça reste inchangé : notes vides sur Mac , mais complet sur iPhone et iPad 
Je n'arrive pas à comprendre... et rien ne s'est passé avant de découvrir mes notes vides ,aucune mise a jour installé ,rien d'installé, nada...


----------



## ericse (24 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,
Si tu vas sur www.icloud.com, est-ce que tu retrouves tes notes ?


----------

